# new system pics b14on19s



## Guest (Feb 9, 2004)

made the amp rack my self, i havent made a cover my subs yet, prolly start on it this week, hope you guys like it, 




















www.b14on19s.tk 


JL 1000/1
JL 300/4
JL 10" w6 (3)
JL XR 650 csi (2) components
Kenwood Excelon X459
Kenwood Digital EQ
http://www.cardomain.com/id/b14on19s

http://www.onlineshowoff.com/index.asp?section=profile&username=B14ON19


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Lookin' good man :thumbup:


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

lookin good...


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks great bro... awesome set-up.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I love how you recessed the amps into the floor. Itd be killer if you could incorporate the subs intot he trunk better like you did with the floor. Maybe if you had custom walls built into the trunk so it appeared the sub box was a part of the wall. 

Looks good


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Neil said:


> Itd be killer if you could incorporate the subs intot he trunk better like you did with the floor. Maybe if you had custom walls built into the trunk so it appeared the sub box was a part of the wall.
> 
> Looks good


Yup I agree on what He said^^

Nicely done, so how did you recess those amps in there?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I mean, I think i know how those are made but it would be better if you could post some build pics or show the steps on how to do it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

sorry i did not take any pictures while i was making the rack, i was a lil busy, it did not come across my mind, all i know is it took me a good 3 weekends on the whole system....


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks smooth. I've got the wall finished for my trunk, but not the floor yet. It's been too cold around these parts to finish it up. Boy when it gets a little warmer, it's on!


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

must be some loud ish


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*question*

I sent you a PM, i had to ask you something


----------

